# Anyone know any camera/photo jokes???



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2011)

Especially groaners, one-liners, yucks, chuckles...  Post 'em here!


----------



## tevo (Jan 21, 2011)

The director / movie Skyline.


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know any photography jokes, but this site is good for a few laughs.


----------



## baturn (Jan 22, 2011)

there was a portly,alcoholic, transvestite photog.
all he wanted to do is eat, drink and be mary.


----------



## mishele (Jan 22, 2011)

How many photographers does it take to  change a light bulb? 50. One to change the bulb, and forty-nine to say,  "I could have done that!"                                                                                                    - Anonymous

People say photographs don't lie, mine do.                                                                                                    - David    LaChapelle

The quickest way to make money at photography is to sell your camera.                                                                                                    - Anonymous


----------



## Overread (Jan 22, 2011)

"Is that a lens in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me"


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2011)

How do you get the professional photographer off your front porch?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Pay him for the pizza.


----------



## Opher (Jan 22, 2011)

KmH said:


> How do you get the professional photographer off your front porch?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



:lmao:  Now i want pizza...  anyone delivering in london?


----------



## Overread (Jan 22, 2011)

Opher said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get the professional photographer off your front porch?
> ...



haha neat one - as for getting pizza to london nopes - but if you hurry you can make it to the BCW and get a free fishy (provided you get it before the otters do )


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2011)

KmH said:


> How do you get the professional photographer off your front porch?
> .
> .
> .
> Pay him for the pizza.



:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 22, 2011)

A tranny, a hooker, and a canon owner all walk into a bar. Four hours later they leave to go back to the tranny's hotel room.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 22, 2011)

Always good for some camera-related laughs: What The Duck


----------



## Overread (Jan 22, 2011)

Three wedding photographers have all been booked to cover the same wedding, a traditional
photographer a contemporary photographer and a documentary style photographer.
Just before the brides arrival the best man falls to the floor as if he has died. The traditional photographer gives mouth to mouth straight away while the contemporary photographer
gives him a heart massage.
As the bride arrives the best man is still on the floor and she asks the traditional photographer "what did you give him?" and he replies "mouth to mouth"
she asks the the contemporary photographer the same question and he replies "a heart massage"
she then turns to the documentary photographer and asks "what did you give him" and he pauses before answering " 1/125th at F8" !


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Heres a funny one that was found of all places on John Mayer's blog, must be into photography I guess....

Stages of a Photographer  John Mayer&rsquo;s Blog  John Mayer - Battle Studies


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Apparently he is DEFINATELY into photography.....here is another post I found...

Leica X1  John Mayer&rsquo;s Blog  John Mayer - Battle Studies


----------



## Overread (Jan 22, 2011)

wildlife photographer dangers


----------



## RobWyse (Jan 22, 2011)

Overread said:


> YouTube - Shagged by a rare parrot - Last Chance To See - BBC Two
> 
> wildlife photographer dangers


That bird has now been appointed Official Spokesbird for Conservation by the Prime Minister.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 23, 2011)

No more?


----------

